# Joint Supplement recommendations?



## cam9910 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello. 

Our 9 year old Vizsla is generally in good health. I've noticed that she seems to be sore getting up at times, and I want to get her on a good joint supplement hoping it helps. 

I can do a google search, but I wanted to ask this group for suggestions first. I'd like to do anything I can to have her as comfortable as possible. 

Thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

We use Advanced Hip and Joint from Springtime, Inc. for our arthritic 15 y.o. chow mix. It seems to be more effective than the glucosamine/chondroitin supplement from grocery stores/big box pet stores she previously received. Springtime has a few other options for joint supplements with slightly different ingredients and concentrations, as well as in different formats: tablet or powdered. I've been very happy with their products and customer service. 

She also gets salmon oil and a turmeric supplement as these are both anti-inflammatory and help with pain. If you decide to try multiple supplements, I'd introduce them one at a time so you can get a better sense of their effectiveness.


----------



## cam9910 (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you very much for your reply. I'll look at Springtime.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It is not a supplement, but a all natural anti inflammatory. 
I use T-Relieve 13 all natural ingredients, for myself, and the dogs.
Forum member Organicthoughts is who turned me on to this stuff.
And I even had vets in the UK, that said they had been using it for 20 years on dogs with no side effects.

On myself it gives me less pain, and more range of motion than any of the prescribed medicines did.
It helped Maverick after his knee surgery. While the ortho vets did not approve of it, they couldn't discount the fact that his inflammation went down by taking it. I plan on using it on Abbey, when she comes home from her hip surgery.


----------



## EROVizsla (Sep 30, 2017)

Recovery SA is very effective. It has a proprietary pain releif complex that proves very effective for dog, people and horses. I work in a feed/pet store and it is everyone's first choice for horses and dogs. We get really great reviews.


----------

